# What brands/lines have good TRUE splash and go stones?



## eazypeazy

I'm looking into getting my first stones, and am leaning towards splash and go stones for the convenience, but which brands have true splash and go from those that actually need 15+minutes of soaking seems to be broken up on a ton of different threads and I'm having trouble putting all the info together. Which stones have TRUE splash and go stones that are good, and don't require any soaking? If you could mention characteristics of each you get special bonus point. Thanks!


----------



## StonedEdge

Naniwa Chosera/Professional line is a good place to start


----------



## galvaude

The most "splash and go" line I used is the Shapton Glass. They fall short in the feedback departement though.

The chosera/naniwa professional work great as splash an go but are even better when saturated. I don't soak mine but spray and wait a little.


----------



## tommybig

Shapton Glass is really (one) splash and go (as long as you like).

Naniwa Pro is rather splash go splash go spash go.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

The only "true" splash-and-go stones are diamond plates like the Atoma and DMT or the diamond stones from JKI.

All waterstones rely on water to soften the matrix of the stone and allow new abrasive to be exposed as the knife is sharpened. The binder of splash-and-go waterstones is easily softened by water on the surface of the stone, while soakers require the entire stone to be permeated with water for best performance. When you read that some splash-and-go stones are better if pre-soaked for 15 minutes, this is just to give a head start on softening the matrix. It's not really needed, as the matrix will be softened during the sharpening session, but it hastens the process. The downside of soaking a splash-and-go stone is the very real possibility of compromising the matrix of the entire stone thus promoting cracks, as has been documented several times with the Naniwa Chocera series.

So, any splash-and-go stone will meet your need for convenience. You might consider the Shapton GlassStones - https://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Shapton-GlassStone-HR-Series-P742C84.aspx or the Naniwa Sharpening Stone - https://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Naniwa-Sharpening-Stone-New-Super-Stone-P551.aspx (they used to be called Super Stones). If you want to bust your budget, the splash-and-go set from JKI - https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co.../products/stone-set-splash-and-go-limited-run

Rick


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave

I've been eyeing that Splash-n-go set at JKI, because limited edition and one time chance..., but don't really need them.

The two splash & go stones I'm really intrigued by are the Gesshin 320 & 1500 stones. (And it's all TheCaptain, who WROTE, and Matus, who WROTE, fault!  )

Also, Jon's got individual splash-&-go stones, the 600, 2000, 6000, that he says are "best with 1-2 minute soak", but can be used with just a splash.


----------



## Matus

JNS 300, JKI 320, 1500, 3000.
These 4 stones absorb practically no water at all. If wipe them after use they dry well under an hour.


----------



## foody518

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?p=355800


----------



## jaknil

JNS stones (not the 800, as it is a soaker)


----------



## Matus

AFAIK all JNS stone apart form the 300 are the 'normal' splash & go stones that would profit from a quick soak and will also absorb a bit of water, thus drying will not be quite as quick as with the 300 (though probably still shorter than 1 day)


----------



## KimBronnum

Matus said:


> JNS 300, JKI 320, 1500, 3000.
> These 4 stones absorb practically no water at all. If wipe them after use they dry well under an hour.



+ 1 Matus. And the New JNS 1000 is the same.


----------



## dwalker

I have an AI#2000 on the way now. Haven't used one yet but Shinichi describes it as splash and go.


----------



## JBroida

from me, the true splash and go stones i sell are:

320 splash and go
600 splash and go (the one that looks like the 320)
1500 splash and go
diamond 300a
diamond 1000
diamond 6000
Maido 2000
Maido 7000

In addition, most of the natural stones we sell are that way, and the 800 grit diamond stone we sell soaks in less than a minute, so thats pretty close.


----------



## Matus

dwalker said:


> I have an AI#2000 on the way now. Haven't used one yet but Shinichi describes it as splash and go.



I have the AI#1000 and that stone does absorb a bit water - like a 'normal' splash&go stone.


----------



## Carey59

The Shapton M-15 2k and 5k are excellent splash and go stones; my favorite middle stones, in fact. The Pro 2k is not bad.
My use is primarily for tools, though, so YMMV.


----------

